# dp/dr/hppd brought on by ecstasy/lsd use



## dashousemusic (Mar 11, 2008)

ive been 'living' with depersonalization/derealization/hppd for about a year and a half now. i took zyprexa for about 5 months and stopped due to insufficient funds for the prescription. just recently i've been reading up on various vitamins that help for our disorder and have a small collection of vitamins i take including St John's Wort 100mg 2x daily, Theanine 2x daily, Vitamin B6 2x Daily, and GABA 3x daily. The SJW and B6 have seemed to help quite a bit but it seems the others don't help too much. I've heard alot about magnesium and calcium helping tremendously. Does anyone have experience with these two? Also, does anyone here suffer from HPPD/dp brought on from MDMA/LSD abuse? I wanna know that I'm not alone out here and there are people just like me with constant hallucinations and detachment from life. Let me know!


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Serious LSD/LSA use, but no MDMA.
I suffer HPPD and used to have pretty constant DP/DR, but it's really fading.
Clonazepam and abstinence from psychedelics and marijuana were key.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I dropped some XTC today. All around good experience. Maybe it's because I'm mostly recovered though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Deleted.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

I have Visual Snow, 'Starbursts' and an abundance of 'floaters', so I have a few of the symptoms of HPPD, but I'm fairly confident it's not attributable to Ecstasy and Acid which I've only taken a handful of times. The same goes with DP. In fact, it's probably more likely to do with cannabis, and even then, in my estimation the cannabis wasn't the be all and end all of the DP, but rather just a contributing factor or maybe just a trigger.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Brain Candy said:


> I have Visual Snow, 'Starbursts' and an abundance of 'floaters', so I have a few of the symptoms of HPPD, but I'm fairly confident it's not attributable to Ecstasy and Acid which I've only taken a handful of times. The same goes with DP. In fact, it's probably more likely to do with cannabis, and even then, in my estimation the cannabis wasn't the be all and end all of the DP, but rather just a contributing factor or maybe just a trigger.


HPPD--Hallucinogen Persisting Perceptual Disorder--can really only be caused by hallucinogens.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah, I probably don't have it, just some of the symptoms. Like with schizophrenia.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Brain Candy said:


> Yeah, I probably don't have it, just some of the symptoms. Like with schizophrenia.


Well, if you have symptoms of HPPD, and you've dropped acid, then you probably _do_ have HPPD caused by hallucinogens...


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

How long do these 'hallucinations' normally take to manifest themselves, or do they commonly carry on from the 'trip'? Becuase with me I didn't notice them until years later. And in any case, all I've got is visual snow and 'starbursts', no halos, trails, distortions, colour weirdness or any of that good stuff. Or in other words, it doesn't particularly bother me all that much. Maybe I do have it, but frankly it's the least of my concerns.

Do you have it egodeath (sorry, I don't know your name)?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Brain Candy said:


> How long do these 'hallucinations' normally take to manifest themselves, or do they commonly carry on from the 'trip'? Becuase with me I didn't notice them until years later. And in any case, all I've got is visual snow and 'starbursts', no halos, trails, distortions, colour weirdness or any of that good stuff. Or in other words, it doesn't particularly bother me all that much. Maybe I do have it, but frankly it's the least of my concerns.
> 
> Do you have it egodeath (sorry, I don't know your name)?


Yep, I've got it. Mild visual snow and certain geometric patters/static movement. I developed it about a month or two after my first trip.


----------

